# Where FA is at atm...



## Alkora (Sep 1, 2005)

Okay, I've ordered the parts, we've had to wait for the darn checks to clear with the bank...it took a week for them to clear -_-'

I JUST got the case today.
The other parts should be arriving VIA fedex...

there've been some odd things happening with our connection...it keeps kicking us offline...well, me offline...I am not sure if it's the router, or if it's my wireless card...I will be starting the beta off again when the server gets built and the OS is loaded. I'll be trying out a few things to try and get it to run at optimum speed.

I need to assemble the administration members into the new structure for how things will run.

after the server is built I will have it audited by a professional who lives here locally. I want to make sure that thing is damn secure.

At the absolute worst, my time estimate for when FA would be back up is the end of sept.

I, ofcourse, plan on getting it up and running before then.


----------



## furry (Sep 1, 2005)

At absolute worst ?

You mean if Fedex loses some parts in the way, the professional reviewing your code tells you to recode 80% of it, your cohost dies somehow ?

Oooh I see you didn't precise September of WHICH YEAR, so in case trouble arises that's covered )


----------



## keohyena (Sep 1, 2005)

Furry hold ya horses
 Cool Jheryn


----------



## BlackNexus (Sep 1, 2005)

*oh poop*

End of September...   man that's a looong time... :cry:


----------



## keohyena (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: oh poop*



			
				BlackNexus said:
			
		

> End of September...   man that's a looong time... :cry:


or early he say to


----------



## BlackNexus (Sep 1, 2005)

*myeah...*

I guessss so, but as that guy said, (can't remember   ) "If something can go wrong, it will"


----------



## blade (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up jheryn, definately crossing my fingers on that.


----------



## keohyena (Sep 2, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Midnite (Sep 2, 2005)

*^^*

Yay! Fa will be back soon^^

Now i'm happy. My wrist has been getting weaker.......

;p It was a joke!!

Good luck jher, take your time and get it right.

--midnite


----------



## Mitsuro (Sep 2, 2005)

The way Fur Affinity was before was perfect. I don't think it would/will need anything else. I just hope everything that was considered by other members to be placed on a high priority.

That's not to say I'm ungrateful however. If Jheryn really wanted to he could walk away from this. But he isn't. Thanks.


----------



## CanisLupisVulpe (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't care how long it takes, even if it we have to wait tell the end of the year. Take your time Jheryn, there's no rush.


----------



## Neonflash (Sep 2, 2005)

When FA is back up will our original accounts, art and such still be there or will we all need to re-register and repost our art?


----------



## keohyena (Sep 2, 2005)

if ya made  account on Beta ya old stuff be ported to or get back are names and havechange passwords


----------



## BlackNexus (Sep 2, 2005)

*LOL*

[/quote]Yay! Fa will be back soon^^

Now i'm happy. My wrist has been getting weaker....... 





> Funneeeee! :lol:


----------



## BlackNexus (Sep 2, 2005)

Oops still trying to figure out the quote thing sry  :roll: 

lemme try again:




> if ya made account on Beta ya old stuff be ported to or get back are names and havechange passwords



WHAT??? plz explain lol my brain is tired


----------



## keohyena (Sep 3, 2005)

you don't have reupload stuff


----------



## Tikara (Sep 3, 2005)

BlackNexus said:
			
		

> > if ya made account on Beta ya old stuff be ported to or get back are names and havechange passwords
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT??? plz explain lol my brain is tired



Alrighty, here goes. *inhale*

Once Jheyrn is completely sure that FA is just about bug a glitch free, he'll re-releases the site to the public. Then peple can go and make new accounts. However, if you made an account before FA was recoded, you can get the old account back, even if you made one on the Beta. Tell them the account name and prove to them that you are the original account owner. Then they will send it from the backup server, which has all the old data for the old server, onto the new server. All the data you had on the old account, such as favs, submitions, watches, etc., will now be on the new server!

.. Okays, here's an easier way. Imagine there are two train stations, and the old account is at train station 1. You want it at Train Station 2, where you are. You tell the conductor, who will be Jheyrn, that you want him to move your old account from Station 1 to Station 2. He needs to know that you are the true gaurdian of the account, so you show him all the info he needs. Passwords, picture information, username, email address the account was registered with, the works. When Jheyrn beleives you are the true owner, he'll call his buddy at Station 1 to take your account over to station 2.

Get it? Got it? Good.


----------



## Neonflash (Sep 3, 2005)

So basically everyone is going to have to re-register and repost their art like the site was only just made? rather large difference from the information given when FA first went down

many of the people I know who used to use FA and myself were informed when FA was remade, that our accounts and art would still be there -.- if all our art and such has been deleted, I think many people wont be returning


----------



## Suule (Sep 3, 2005)

>.< No. The subbmission data was stored in the database backup. When FA will be back you will only need to confirm your account. Everything that was in FA before it went down will be saved. You DON'T have to repost everything.


----------



## Neonflash (Sep 3, 2005)

Ahh my mistake, thanks for clearing that up for me, will it just be a case of submitting out usernames and e-mails for our new passwords to be sent to kinda thing?


----------



## Suule (Sep 3, 2005)

AFAIK you'll be sent an e-mail  asking you to verify your account.


----------



## BlackNexus (Sep 3, 2005)

**



			
				keohyena said:
			
		

> you don't have reupload stuff





			
				Tikara said:
			
		

> Once Jheyrn is completely sure that FA is just about bug a glitch free, he'll re-releases the site to the public. Then peple can go and make new accounts. However, if you made an account before FA was recoded, you can get the old account back, even if you made one on the Beta. Tell them the account name and prove to them that you are the original account owner. Then they will send it from the backup server, which has all the old data for the old server, onto the new server. All the data you had on the old account, such as favs, submitions, watches, etc., will now be on the new server!



YAAAAAAAYYYY!!!


----------



## Neonflash (Sep 14, 2005)

Seems were no closer to getting FA running than ever x.x


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 14, 2005)

Neonflash said:
			
		

> Seems were no closer to getting FA running than ever x.x


Don't be so sure.


----------



## Neonflash (Sep 14, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Neonflash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a pessimist, it's my job to think things are going wrong =p shhh


----------



## Suule (Sep 14, 2005)

Neonflash said:
			
		

> I'm a pessimist, it's my job to think things are going wrong =p shhh



You with your negative waves...


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 14, 2005)

Neonflash said:
			
		

> I'm a pessimist, it's my job to think things are going wrong =p shhh


I'm a pessimistic optimist. I think shit's going to go wrong while wearing a smile on its face.


----------



## Shiriko (Sep 15, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Neonflash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!  :lol: That's great X3 I'm the reverse. I'm an optimistic pessimist. I think it's all gonna be alright, but still suck horribly.


----------



## WHPellic (Sep 15, 2005)

I simply smile because I have no clue what's going on.


----------



## Neonflash (Sep 15, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Neonflash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, I'm just a pessimistic pessamist, I think stuffs gonna go wrong because it near allways does XD means I'm never disapointed because I never expect things to go right


----------



## Sisco (Sep 15, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> You with your negative waves...


WOOOT couldn't let a Kelly's Hero's reference pass without commenting


----------



## Kyubi-sama (Sep 19, 2005)

Neonflash said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seems like you, like me, read too many of old murphys' laws ^^


----------



## Kitaku (Sep 20, 2005)

Hope for the best, expect the worst. All your surprizes are good ones.


----------

